# Elevator Apprentice Interview Questions



## sayedmhussein (11 mo ago)

From technical POV, you'll need to know the following:
1. Basic understanding on who to identify panel component and purposes.
2. Basic understanding on types of motors and drive operation and purpose.

Also safety is very important as this industry is considered high risk.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

sayedmhussein said:


> From technical POV, you'll need to know the following:
> 1. Basic understanding on who to identify panel component and purposes.
> 2. Basic understanding on types of motors and drive operation and purpose.
> 
> Also safety is very important as this industry is considered high risk.


we normally dont reply to threads that are 7 years old
if you want to put that knowledge out there for whom it may concern
we prefer that you start a new thread


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

sayedmhussein said:


> From technical POV, you'll need to know the following:
> 1. Basic understanding on who to identify panel component and purposes.
> 2. Basic understanding on types of motors and drive operation and purpose.
> 
> Also safety is very important as this industry is considered high risk.


I think he might not have this information for his interview 7 years ago...


----------

